

Looking for internship in NYC. - thomasreggi

I really apologize and I am deeply sorry if this is against the rules. I need a full-time internship for the summer, and I am eager to learn. I am interested in working for a start-up, design firm or mentor. Here's my resume [ http://resume.reggi.com/ ]. Help me Hacker News you are my only hope.
======
Zev
It might have been better as a more generic "Ask HN: Who's hiring interns?"
thread. But, nothing against the rules about this sort of post (not to mention
that there's always the "Ask HN: Who's Hiring <redux>" threads that pop up
every few weeks).

My suggestion to anyone looking for an internship is to find a company you're
interested in, look on their jobs page and see if they have anything open in
your area. And then send them an email (even if the listing isn't for an
internship specifically). The worst that can happen is that someone replies
and says "Sorry, we're not looking for an intern right now."

And hey, it worked for me; I've got a very awesome internship at Justin.tv
this summer by doing the above.

------
cj
I'm in the same boat.

Resume: <http://www.brandonpaton.com/about/>

~~~
hartard
What kind of stuff are you looking to do?

------
dzlobin
Someone put this together a while back, enjoy.
[http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMj...](http://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&hl=en)

